# Anthony Joshua...



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Bloody great shape for a natty...

Tested regularly by UKAD has to inform them of his whereabouts every three months so they can fit a 1hr slot in for a random test...

http://www.boxingnewsonline.net/anthony-joshua-reveals-strict-drug-testing-programme-and-discusses-his-spirituality/

Still gives him a chance to fit in a mini cycle maybe lol?

But... if he does he really got to be on his toes so to speak....

Weighed in at 17 stone 7 pounds for Saturdays fight up 6 pounds off last fight looking Lean, big guy his weight and shape pisses over his opponents...


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Superior genetics


----------



## JUICE1 (Jan 28, 2016)

Dead lee said:


> Bloody great shape for a natty...
> 
> Tested regularly by UKAD has to inform them of his whereabouts every three months so they can fit a 1hr slot in for a random test...
> 
> ...


 Still gives him a chance to use Test Suspension everyday and then be tipped off about when the 'random' drug tests are done


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)

JUICE1 said:


> Still gives him a chance to use Test Suspension everyday and then be tipped off about when the 'random' drug tests are done


 To be honest, WADA and other such agencies have been proven to be complicit in the cover-up of various athletes drug use. Look at Carl Lewis. Not too far-fetched to think it still goes on.


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

JUICE1 said:


> Still gives him a chance to use Test Suspension everyday and then be tipped off about when the 'random' drug tests are done


 Such a risky choice don't you think, hero to zero...


----------



## JUICE1 (Jan 28, 2016)

TinTin10 said:


> To be honest, WADA and other such agencies have been proven to be complicit in the cover-up of various athletes drug use. Look at Carl Lewis. Not too far-fetched to think it still goes on.


 You will get this anywhere there is so much money and deeply connected atheletes and trainers. The two runners behind Bolt get tested and fail and Bolt doesn't Hmmm. It's so rare to find the top, top athletes test positive it's usually the less successful and wealthy competitors. Maybe that's just coincidence or maybe all the best athletes in the world are natty /s


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

TinTin10 said:


> To be honest, WADA and other such agencies have been proven to be complicit in the cover-up of various athletes drug use. Look at Carl Lewis. Not too far-fetched to think it still goes on.


 Where's the proof ?


----------



## JUICE1 (Jan 28, 2016)

Dead lee said:


> Such a risky choice don't you think, hero to zero...


 That's not really an argument against him doing it. Lots of top athletes risk their career by using PED's, this we know...


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)

Dead lee said:


> Where's the proof ?


 In his own words.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Dead lee said:


> Bloody great shape for a natty...
> 
> Tested regularly by UKAD has to inform them of his whereabouts every three months so they can fit a 1hr slot in for a random test...
> 
> ...


 chelsea weighs more and looks loads better! thats what i dont get about the heavy weight division, 99/100 are fat. surely being leaner would help with endurance, would it not?

I don't think he's on gear. Look at Micah Richards. He was a beast and I doubt he used gear. Some people can build muscle natty. Look at Dltbb. Imagine that ****er at 6ft off with his genetics. Earth = destroyed.


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

JUICE1 said:


> That's not really an argument against him doing it. Lots of top athletes risk their career by using PED's, this we know...


 I'm not arguing he's not doing it... I'm on the fence I have my suspicions.


----------



## JUICE1 (Jan 28, 2016)

What happens if you are prescribed TRT, is that allowed?


----------



## Digger78 (Nov 30, 2014)

Been a few boxers over the last year or so that failed drugs test.

Off top of my head - lucas Browne (twice), some guy in his gym can't recall his name, Tyson Fury, kid Galahad.

Hughie Fury Also rumoured to be using which would explain the acne all over his back. He then suddenly gets a virus that effects his test and doesn't fight for 3 month.

So definitely steroids in boxing.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

He has a crazy frame, long/full looking muscle insertions and he's lean. Good combination to look massive IRL.

Put him next to some of the bigger guys (muscle wise) on this forum with a shirt on and he'd dwarf them with his huge frame and wide clavicles. Did you see him next to Klitschko after the fight? He looked twice as wide as him.

Is he using PEDs? Possibly, but nowhere near the doses that bodybuilders are using. Put him on BB doses with that frame, genetics and work ethic and he could be a monster.


----------



## MarkyMark (Jul 14, 2015)

I don't know guys, let's not be to naive... Word on the street is that he has been cycling creatine!


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

sen said:


> chelsea weighs more and looks loads better! thats what i dont get about the heavy weight division, 99/100 are fat. surely being leaner would help with endurance, would it not?
> 
> I don't think he's on gear. Look at Micah Richards. He was a beast and I doubt he used gear. Some people can build muscle natty. Look at Dltbb. Imagine that ****er at 6ft off with his genetics. Earth = destroyed.


 You like to think it's natural I don't like to take anything away from anyone... There are exceptions! rugby produces some big guys also.. Some do of course but not every muscular guy is on juice are they lol


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

sen said:


> chelsea weighs more and looks loads better! thats what i dont get about the heavy weight division, 99/100 are fat. surely being leaner would help with endurance, would it not?
> 
> I don't think he's on gear. Look at Micah Richards. He was a beast and I doubt he used gear. Some people can build muscle natty. Look at Dltbb. Imagine that ****er at 6ft off with his genetics. Earth = destroyed.


 You like to think it's natural I don't like to take anything away from anyone... There are exceptions! rugby produces some big guys also.. Some do of course but not every muscular guy is on juice are they lol


----------



## edinburgheire (Aug 6, 2007)

Ironically his fight was the worst..he got fed another can..all the other fights were good..


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Dead lee said:


> You like to think it's natural I don't like to take anything away from anyone... There are exceptions! rugby produces some big guys also.. Some do of course but not every muscular guy is on juice are they lol


 According to UK muscle they are but I reckon if he went on gear he'd look unbelievable. Some people just have it don't they.


----------



## Beastman (Dec 5, 2016)

X2 sen

my cuz who is stredded looks mint! Massive arms and wide ass frame I would say same built as Anthony.

He doesn't train much! Has no diet at all just mac d and kfc all the time along with chucking the white stuff up his noes daily! proper idiot takes anavar and oxys from time to time.

Has the sickest jenetics ever pissis me right off lol


----------



## Beastman (Dec 5, 2016)

This was funny






then the big mouth got knocked the f out ha ha


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

sen said:


> chelsea weighs more and looks loads better! thats what i dont get about the heavy weight division, 99/100 are fat. surely being leaner would help with endurance, would it not?
> 
> I don't think he's on gear. Look at Micah Richards. He was a beast and I doubt he used gear. Some people can build muscle natty. Look at Dltbb. Imagine that ****er at 6ft off with his genetics. Earth = destroyed.


 He isn't 6' 6 though mate, he's like 6' 1, if I'm not mistaken. nonetheless, he pretty much has it all imo.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Dead lee said:


> Bloody great shape for a natty...
> 
> Tested regularly by UKAD has to inform them of his whereabouts every three months so they can fit a 1hr slot in for a random test...
> 
> ...


 He could dope year round with base or suspension, just a quick jab of epitestosterone should balance out his his range to 1/1 pretty quick from what I know. Wouldn't have a clue on the exact dosages.

That combined with bribes, HGH, IGF1....... he's probably doped to the gills mate. lol


----------



## FlyingLow (Sep 9, 2016)

Lol I haven't read all the quotes but is this really that hard?

@Dead lee Look at the Russian Doping scandal. The doctor in question said that if a sample went his way and the athlete was tested - they would "Sleep Easy" as he would take care of the results.

Look at Ilya Ilyin the 2008, 2012 and World Record holder in Weightlifting. He's a fu**ing hero with tons of money pumped his way - and now his medals are all gone. Carl Lewis is a little bitch, complaining about Ben Johnson even though he's so delusional he convinced himself he didn't cheat.

Are we all forgetting Lance Armstrong won 9x? Passed hundreds of tests? etc

Let's be realistic, he's on steroids. They all are. As for what he's taking - It's definitely not the s**t we take aka Sphinx, Cambridge, Shree Venkatesh, Alpha Pharma lol. Then again, he might have a discount card.


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

lol forget that, hes only fought a load of bums.


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

Wasn't there something doing the rounds before he got into boxing he and dealing and had used gear aswell.

If he's 100% natty then well done to him for being 6'6 12% body fat six pack and 19inch guns :thumb monster of a boxer.


----------



## 0161M (Nov 17, 2015)

Defo on super supps


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)

babyarm said:


> Wasn't there something doing the rounds before he got into boxing he and dealing and had used gear aswell.
> 
> If he's 100% natty then well done to him for being 6'6 12% body fat six pack and 19inch guns :thumb monster of a boxer.


 Imagine how big his dick is...........


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

TinTin10 said:


> Imagine how big his dick is...........


 Wasn't there something doing the rounds before he got into boxing he and dealing and had used gear aswell.

If he's 100% natty then well done to him for being 6'6 12% body fat six pack and 19inch guns :thumb monster of a boxer.

Pretty small


----------



## shay1490 (May 21, 2013)

I'm 6'6'', 17 stones lean, west african, same age as Joshua

i'm on the juice....jus saying


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

TinTin10 said:


> Imagine how big his dick is...........


 Apparently he can dumbell curl 45's with his dong!


----------



## S1dhu82 (Dec 30, 2015)

Hopefully he fights wlad klit but why do i have a feeling some1 gunna pull out with a injury lol.


----------



## DelDoesIT (Jul 29, 2015)

I think its alot more difficult to get away with it now, but i seriously doubt that in the days of Mike Tyson, 5,11 max fighting other boxers 6,3 etc at 15/16 stone of pure muscle was legit. I mean come on how could you possibly maintain that size/weight at that height while doing that much cardio every day + weight training + eating. I have a friend who could of turned pro but fell off track like most amateurs do and even he says there all on gear at some point, if its to gain weight or enhance performance or perfect technique.


----------



## Digger78 (Nov 30, 2014)

DelDoesIT said:


> I think its alot more difficult to get away with it now, but i seriously doubt that in the days of Mike Tyson, 5,11 max fighting other boxers 6,3 etc at 15/16 stone of pure muscle was legit. I mean come on how could you possibly maintain that size/weight at that height while doing that much cardio every day + weight training + eating. I have a friend who could of turned pro but fell off track like most amateurs do and even he says there all on gear at some point, if its to gain weight or enhance performance or perfect technique.


 I had 50 plus amateur fights and never heard or seen anyone use gear


----------



## gymfreak2010 (Jan 6, 2016)

Dead lee said:


> Bloody great shape for a natty...
> 
> Tested regularly by UKAD has to inform them of his whereabouts every three months so they can fit a 1hr slot in for a random test...
> 
> ...


 Nothing surprises me when it comes to pro athletes & PED. especially when it comes down to career & money. but we can speculate all day long, but until their busted their all natty 

He does look good though, no doubt !!


----------



## LK16 (Jun 23, 2016)

Some black men have crazy genetics check out Simone panda. (If that's how u spell it) he does random tests on himself to prove he is clean of gear. Just check him out guys a beast.


----------



## JUICE1 (Jan 28, 2016)

LK16 said:


> Some black men have crazy genetics check out Simone panda. (If that's how u spell it) he does random tests on himself to prove he is clean of gear. Just check him out guys a beast.


 You might be joking I'm not sure but Simeon Panda is a clear steroid user.


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Quackerz said:


> He could dope year round with base or suspension, just a quick jab of epitestosterone should balance out his his range to 1/1 pretty quick from what I know. Wouldn't have a clue on the exact dosages.
> 
> That combined with bribes, HGH, IGF1....... he's probably doped to the gills mate. lol





FlyingLow said:


> Lol I haven't read all the quotes but is this really that hard?
> 
> @Dead lee Look at the Russian Doping scandal. The doctor in question said that if a sample went his way and the athlete was tested - they would "Sleep Easy" as he would take care of the results.
> 
> ...


 I'm not saying he is or isn't.... We all know how difficult it is to achieve his size and condition naturally and I suspect as everyone else lol but I don't believe it's impossible sorry.

@Dark sim achieved a fantastic size naturally... Didn't know nothing about AAS when he signed up...

Doping is becoming far more difficult if you compare his size and condition to track and field or athletes using then I would say there's no comparison... Not at 249 pounds lean...

His programme would have to be far more complicated, he could certainly never achieve it on his own... testing is far more advanced than years ago, it's not as simple as just keeping your test levels in range, you would have to keep

Just a few examples

HCT

Red blood cells

testosterone

HGH levels

IGF-1

If you were using testosterone and HGH year round those figures would be extremely difficult to Keep in range... HGH raises IGF-1 and that stays elevated for sometime, which they look for, it is also 22kda only.. testing procedure know this and test for the other isoforms to check there all in range of each other.. To much 22kda (HGH) will throw out the range of other GH isoforms I believe there are several other GH isoforns including 21kda.

Peptides would be the athletes choice in this day and age as they stimulate all isoforms far more difficult to detect possibly undetectable but they don't put good mass on you.

If you look at a lot of contact sports now there muscular size has shrunk IMO, this is probably due to how much more difficult it is to pass these tests and people just won't risk it and carry a bit more fat over muscle to make weight up, you can look at bribes or officials turning a blind eye or what ever as that would be far easier than trying to pass regular doping tests at 17 stone 7 lean.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

LK16 said:


> Some black men have crazy genetics check out Simone panda. (If that's how u spell it) he does random tests on himself to prove he is clean of gear. Just check him out guys a beast.


 Lmao if you believe Simeon Panda is natural.


----------



## H_JM_S (Mar 27, 2012)

I personally think he uses but probably just the likes of test and growth etc to aid performance.

I follow him on instagram and when you see his training videos he looks in good shape but not overly muscular/quite small dealts etc. Then for some fights he comes into the ring look full/pumped and his delts and back look twice the size .. that's where the doubts kick in for me.

Either way he's cheating because he's got black genetics.


----------



## Sub97 (Dec 6, 2012)

LK16 said:


> Some black men have crazy genetics check out Simone panda. (If that's how u spell it) he does random tests on himself to prove he is clean of gear. Just check him out guys a beast.


 How can you do random tests on yourself?


----------



## GameofThrones (Feb 4, 2016)

LK16 said:


> Some black men have crazy genetics check out Simone panda. (If that's how u spell it) he does random tests on himself to prove he is clean of gear. Just check him out guys a beast.


 You think Simeon Panda is natural? Bwahahahaahha :lol:

You just won the UKM dumbass of the year award.


----------



## GameofThrones (Feb 4, 2016)

Sub97 said:


> How can you do random tests on yourself?


 Exactly.

'Oh I haven't pinned in over 3 weeks. The short ester must have cleared by now, this would be a great time to 'test' myself and prove to my retarded subscribers how natural I am.'


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Digger78 said:


> I had 50 plus amateur fights and never heard or seen anyone use gear


 I know 2 very high level amateurs now (both probably going, one aiming for olympics next ime) and they are both on gear... they both run short fast cycle


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Dead lee said:


> I'm not saying he is or isn't.... We all know how difficult it is to achieve his size and condition naturally and I suspect as everyone else lol but I don't believe it's impossible sorry.
> 
> @Dark sim achieved a fantastic size naturally... Didn't know nothing about AAS when he signed up...
> 
> ...


 Would agree it's harder to beat, would still say he would use PED's though, just my opinion.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

A1243R said:


> I know 2 very high level amateurs now (both probably going, one aiming for olympics next ime) and they are both on gear... they both run short fast cycle


 whats their names?

x


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

TinTin10 said:


> Imagine how big his dick is...........


 @Skye666 what do you think?


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Quackerz said:


> Would agree it's harder to beat, would still say he would use PED's though, just my opinion.


 I think he would use peptides of various kinds, I'm doubtful about testosterone.. with testing every 3 months and more regular as the fight comes, (he's also fighting regularly) using synthetic test to raise and then fall with no pct etc as there all banned surely doesn't make sense.. One step forward one back.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Dead lee said:


> I think he would use peptides of various kinds, I'm doubtful about testosterone.. with testing every 3 months and more regular as the fight comes, (he's also fighting regularly) using synthetic test to raise and then fall with no pct etc as there all banned surely doesn't make sense.. One step forward one back.


 There's no known test for IGF1, I know that much. And I think you'd be bang on with peptides.

Problem is we'll never really know until someone steps forward and explains how they cheat every test, which they won't. It'd be interesting if they did.


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Quackerz said:


> There's no known test for IGF1, I know that much. And I think you'd be bang on with peptides.
> 
> Problem is we'll never really know until someone steps forward and explains how they cheat every test, which they won't. It'd be interesting if they did.


 There is an IGF test.. Loads of the yanks test there IGF when on GH to see if it's raised as good GH raises IGF-1, iv seen the papers.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Dead lee said:


> There is an IGF test.. Loads of the yanks test there IGF when on GH to see if it's raised as good GH raises IGF-1, iv seen the papers.


 s**t, missed that...


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Heavyassweights said:


> @Skye666 what do you think?


 Matters not,...their ALL ugly


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Matters not,...their ALL ugly


 Joshua's a handsome fellow... take that back


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

2004mark said:


> Joshua's a handsome fellow... take that back


 His face may well be...but the little/ big fella will be ugly....like yours prob is too.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> His face may well be...but the little/ big fella will be ugly....like yours prob is too.


 Let's not get personal now... can't see you taking it too well lol


----------



## DelDoesIT (Jul 29, 2015)

Digger78 said:


> I had 50 plus amateur fights and never heard or seen anyone use gear


 Yeah thats coz your an amateur, i know many boxers and cage fighters who take gear year round as amateurs. Infact how do u know in those 50 fights that every single person was natty? Coz they got tested and passed?


----------



## DelDoesIT (Jul 29, 2015)

Digger78 said:


> I had 50 plus amateur fights and never heard or seen anyone use gear


 Yeah thats coz your an amateur, i know many boxers and cage fighters who take gear year round as amateurs. Infact how do u know in those 50 fights that every single person was natty? Coz they got tested and passed?


----------



## Digger78 (Nov 30, 2014)

DelDoesIT said:


> Yeah thats coz your an amateur, i know many boxers and cage fighters who take gear year round as amateurs. Infact how do u know in those 50 fights that every single person was natty? Coz they got tested and passed?


 Chill Mate!! Jesus!

I only posted in hadn't seen or heard of anyone taking gesr in all the years I'd been in boxing gyms.

The obviously will be boxers on gesr but from my Personal experience not seen or heard of any.


----------



## DelDoesIT (Jul 29, 2015)

Digger78 said:


> Chill Mate!! Jesus!
> 
> I only posted in hadn't seen or heard of anyone taking gesr in all the years I'd been in boxing gyms.
> 
> The obviously will be boxers on gesr but from my Personal experience not seen or heard of any.


 Lol did not mean to jump out at ya like that mate.

Yeah i know a lot of people who don't take any gear at all and are completely shredded, binge drink every weekend, hardly have a decent diet, alot with decent well rounded physics, so yeah it is definitely possible. But in my own personal experience it is alot easier for guys to say nah i don't take gear, rather than admit they do. Because boxing is a very "i am the strongest, fastest most powerful person etc" and when boxers that do use come off and begin training again it's alot like starting from say your 4th year straight boxing, extremely draining and complete loss of gained stamina and power n s**t, the positive effects are now gone and it's back to your own body's natural punching power, speed etc and they all have there limits for each body. That's my three fiddy on it.


----------

